# Our "no budget" witch prop build



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

So simple and effective, good vid!


----------



## FeistierErmine (Jul 21, 2015)

Great use of materials that were already on hand.


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

Well as I am going to need several witches this is really helpful. I always kinda overthink things and you have shown that there is no need to explode one's brain to get a decent result. Thanks.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love her! Very nice tutorial showing how easy. TFS


----------



## Zombie-Mombie (Jul 26, 2015)

Your witch turned out great - do you have a photo of the display you put her in? I'd love to see it.


----------



## ukdevilz (Aug 15, 2016)

That's so cool! It came out great! I'll give it a go! My wife will be a witch and me the grim reaper for this year


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like she's floating actually!! looks cool. Easy peasy- great face.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Zombie-Mombie said:


> Your witch turned out great - do you have a photo of the display you put her in? I'd love to see it.


Its going to be a new scene. I'll post pics in a few weeks when it goes up.


----------

